# Gorilla winch



## 07 BRUTE (Jan 27, 2010)

ive got the 3500 gorilla winch and she crapped out on me at mud nats... i took her apart two of the magnets came loose and all four springs under the brushes were rusted out and broke.. i guess just couse they say waterproof dont mean it can be used on a submarine hahaha.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

get a viper winch they r completely seald up


----------

